# DRIGEND: VB Dateien Lesen, speichern und öffnen...



## skYraceR (21. Januar 2008)

Hey liebes Tutorials-Community....

ich bin etwas spät dran und muss mich auch ziemlich kurz fassen. JEDER Lösungsvorschlag ist gewünscht und umso mehr umso besser...

Ich soll bis Morgen (habe ich gerade erfahren) einen Vorschlag dazu machen wie ich Dateien in Visual Basic beschreibe, speichere und öffne.... Beispielsweise wenn ich ein Programm Schreibe wo ich den Namen und weitere Datein eingebe das dies in ne .txt Datei gespeichert wird... Aber das gewünschte ist, das wir das in eine .ini Datei speichern... so können beispielsweise die Daten nicht gelesen werden die in dieser .ini gespeichert werden... deshalb ist wirklich sehr dringend und entscheidet über eine Note  

Danke EUCH ...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

skyyyy

NACHTRAG: 

ungefähr so:

Open "C:\Test.txt" For Output As #1
    Write #1, "Daten in Zeile1"
    Write #1, "Daten in Zeile2"
Close #1


----------



## DrSoong (21. Januar 2008)

Schau dir mal den VB-Kurs von Rolf Hitte an, da findest du das gewünschte (Punkt *Dateimanagement*).


Der Doc!


----------

